# Courier not available on FreeBSD?



## Dragony (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi!

I am moving from Debian Linux to FreeBSD, but I am stuck now. On Debian I have used Courier IMAP and Courier SMTP for receiving mails in ~/Maildir. I wanted to install the same thing on FreeBSD now so I can just copy the whole Maildir over to FreeBSD so I don't lose all my mails.

But for some reason I can only find Courier-IMAP in pkg search and not the full Courier suite with SMTP. Is there a reason for this? And what can I do now to get all mails transferred to FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

Dragony said:


> Is there a reason for this?


It's broken when you use the default SSL:

```
.if ${SSL_DEFAULT} == base
  BROKEN_FreeBSD_12=      pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/mail/courier/work/stage/usr/local/bin/couriertls
  BROKEN_FreeBSD_13=      pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/mail/courier/work/stage/usr/local/bin/couriertls
.endif
```



Dragony said:


> And what can I do now to get all mails transferred to FreeBSD?


You can try building it from ports with an alternate OpenSSL.


----------



## Dragony (Feb 24, 2020)

Hmmm thats strange. After I have found out that Postfix actually IS Courier, I got all of it running with SSL enabled without touching any port-compilation.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

Dragony said:


> After I have found out that Postfix actually IS Courier


It's not. They're two different MTAs.


----------



## Dragony (Feb 24, 2020)

Thats very confusing. I have googled a lot and many pages mention Courier and Postfix at the same time, so I assumed postfix is a package from Courier. But maybe most people just use Courier for IMAP and Postfix as MTA.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

Dragony said:


> But maybe most people just use Courier for IMAP and Postfix as MTA.


Yep, that's probaby it. I use mail/dovecot for POP3/IMAP and mail/exim as my MTA. But mail/courier-imap is a popular IMAP/POP3 provider.

Which one you choose is somewhat irrelevant. The important factor here is support for the maildir format, because that's how your existing mail is stored on the server. Everything else is just a matter of configuration.


----------

